# Rename Audio Sources/Hide Mixer Sources



## kire101 (Oct 16, 2016)

Would it be possible to rename the audio sources in the mixer section of OBS?

I use  my behringer mixer to the Line In on my dual PC setup as my game audio, and then separately I transfer my microphone through my capture cards HDMI (don't ask why, I realize using everything through 1 mixer is way easier) - and then my stream PC's standard desktop audio is what is used for alerts and donations/follows/subscriptions etc.

However right now they just are labeled as Mic/Aux, Mic/Aux 2, and Desktop Audio. 

Any plans to allow nickname/alias/renaming the sources so that we can put in Game/Mic/Capture card etc? And on that note, also perhaps hiding ones that we don't use? (For example, the webcam shows as an audio source but I have it muted on OBS and disabled in Windows sound settings)


----------



## Suslik V (Oct 17, 2016)

As workaround you can try to create 'Audio Input Capture' and 'Audio Output Capture' sources (chose devices you need) and rename it on your own (don't forget to disable same device in _Settings>Audio_).


----------



## kire101 (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Spellbreaker (Dec 30, 2016)

I really would love that Feature too, I have three "Desktop Audio" in OBS. It's confusing :|


----------



## EBrito (Dec 30, 2016)

Go to C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\data\obs-studio\locale

Edit your language .ini

en-us.ini:

EDIT THIS SECTION
# audio device names
Basic.DesktopDevice1="Desktop Audio"
Basic.DesktopDevice2="Desktop Audio 2"   changed to MY CUTE NAME
Basic.AuxDevice1="Mic/Aux"
Basic.AuxDevice2="Mic/Aux 2"
Basic.AuxDevice3="Mic/Aux 3"
Basic.AuxDevice4="Mic/Aux 4"

This is the name that appears here


----------



## Unimatrix36 (Feb 3, 2017)

Didn't work.
What did work was to type %appdata% on the start menu.
Then go to "obs-studio\basic\scenes"
Edit the <name of the scene>.json file.


----------



## Timebomb (Jul 10, 2017)

Unimatrix36 said:


> Didn't work.
> What did work was to type %appdata% on the start menu.
> Then go to "obs-studio\basic\scenes"
> Edit the <name of the scene>.json file.


His method actually works really well. It's a bit confusing, but after a few tries you get the hang of it :D I can send you my file if you'd like to take a look at it and see how I did it. The basic idea when editing that file is that there's 2 different ones you have to change. I changed both just because i might as well you know? When you go to File > Settings > Audio Tab right next to your audio selections where it says "Sample Rate, Channels, Desktop Audio, Desktop Audio 2, Mix/Aux, Mix/Aux 2" That may have been what you originally changed, but just didn't know. If you did happen to change the correct one though, you have to go to this same settings path and disable all of the changed ones and hit apply. After having done so you go back and add them and hit apply again. I don't know why this is a necessary step but it works and then you have the names right next to the volume bars next to the sources. I hope this helps if you still need it or for others that are wanting to do this as well ^-^ I may end up making a video on it. https://www.dropbox.com/s/qgkv2l88b8b9xtj/Audio Devices.png?dl=0 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dhhx4v7t302qc6q/Untitled.png?dl=0


----------



## EBrito (Jul 10, 2017)

This could be added as an option in future releases.
It would be better than editing those files.


----------

